# My hedgie just bit me



## caitie578 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

So here is the story. I picked up my hedgie, Thistle, and his paws were covered in poop so I brought him to the sink to just give him a simple water bath. I felt the water and it was luke warm and placed him in and quickly turned to grab some towels. When I returned he was very skittish and was trying to climb out very fast.

I quickly grabbed him and he was trying to get away. I felt the water and it was a little too warm. Not hot but his tummy and feet were pink.

I placed him in his cage and he ran around for a while and then took his place in one of his blankets but I noticed he was breathing very heavily. I picked him up and he was acting weird he kept staring at me and wasn't burying himself in the blanket I had on me. I placed my finger to move him and he bit me, enough to break the skin.

I placed him back in his cage and have left him alone since.

Will this last, and is there something I can do for him to be so fussy? I am nervous that this will become a habit.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Was this this first time you bathed him? If so it might have been scary for him. It's very rare for a hedgehog to bite out of defence. Usually they ball up and hiss and puff. Did he lick or smell your finger before biting?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If his feet and tummy got pink it could have hurt him and he could be biting from pain. Keep an eye on him and if he doesn't go back to his usual self by morning a vet visit might be in order.


----------



## caitie578 (Jan 4, 2011)

When I woke up this morning I found he had eaten and ran on the wheel. So he is doing normal activities. 

But I think he is scared of me. He didn't stop puffing when I picked him up to clean his cage.

Should I just leave him be for a while?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If his feet and tummy were pink, the water was most likely too warm. Check the temperature with your wrist or elbow or get a baby water thermometer. Our hands are not as sensitive and what feels comfortable on our hands can be too warm.


----------



## caitie578 (Jan 4, 2011)

**Update**

I tried moving him before I left for work to put some new blankets in and was waiting for him to stop puffing to pick him up and he tried biting me again.

What can I do?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

After having Snarf for a month, he seemed quite comfortable with being on my chest but only in his hedgie bag. He would always huff and ball up when I tried to pick him up, tho. I finally clued in...duh - he needs to be covered. So I only pick him up with his hedgie bag (I just lay it on him and kinda wrap it around him) and only after I'm sure he's awake and I talk to him and let him smell me. Now...not a huff. He happily snuggles in and purrs....but ONLY if he's covered (and he much prefers being completely enclosed in his bag).

I finally clued in and stopped fighting him on this. I can pet him - forehead, nose, skirt, everywhere; scruff him; rub his feet; talk to him. IF he's in his hedgie bag. I can do everything with him like you could with the friendliest hedgie - I just can't see him. :lol: :lol:


----------



## caitie578 (Jan 4, 2011)

My coworker also might think that he could be quilling.

He's about 2-3 months old so it's about that time and he's been losing quills for the past 3 weeks. So I am planning on just leaving him be and keeping an eye on him for the next week.

Thanks for all responses


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, don't leave him be. He'es needs to still have daily socialization. If he'es quilling, don't pet his back. Put him in a hedgie bag or under something as MissC has mentioned about Snarf. 

When they are in the quilling grumpys it is extra important to spend quiet gentle social time with them.


----------



## caitie578 (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, but I am super nervous lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately once they have bitten us, we get nervous and they pick up on that nervousness which makes them more nervous and of course, more likely to bite. :lol: 

Use a small cloth to pick him up and handle him with for now. Keep exposed skin and fingers out of mouths reach. Sometimes not giving them the opportunity to bite works as they get over whatever issue they have. 

Usually when a hedgehog bites there is a reason and we just need to figure out what that reason is. Often figuring it out is not easy. :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

You may want to try washing your hands with unscented soap before handling him as well. If your hands smell like they might be tasty, that could be another reason for the biting. I know I've forgotten to wash my hands a few times between eating and handling my little guy so he mistook my fingers for food. I also discovered that the shower gel I use is incredibly appealing to him and caused him clamp down on me and try to drag me into a ball. Scented lotions, soaps and hand creams are potential triggers for the "you might be tasty!" response.


----------

